# POLL: Rhythm or Lead Guitar



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This is a poll to attempt to get an idea as to guitarist's preferences.

The scenario is that you are skilled in all aspects of playing the guitar (if you are like me, and are not skilled.....use your imagination...you will need to, as it is, for this poll). 

You are asked to play in a band but you must choose between playing *ONLY* rhythm *OR* lead during a world tour that lasts one year (this is not forever).
The genre of music is whatever you wish it to be.

*Remember, you can't mix/alternate between lead and rhythm at any time...and you have to accept the position for one year.* 

Please feel free to comment about your choice (or not).

Cheers

Dave


----------



## sterlinglee38 (Feb 20, 2009)

Maybe I should read before I voted, but any case I'll go with my vote for lead guitar. I currently play in a band where I switch off because I have another very talented guitar player in the band with me. Interested to see how this pole goes.

Peace, 
Lee


----------



## Justinator (Jan 27, 2008)

I chose rythm. I normally play lead, but I find when I pick up a rythm part its so much more enjoyable! You dont have to concentrate as hard (unless your playing some crazy metal peice) and you dont ever think "oh crap, what lick lick should I play next?".

Bottom line is its easier and more relaxing. If I had to do shows for a year I would go rythm.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I picked rhythm cuz that's the meat of the band. Going widdly-widdly-wee may sound cool, but the songs ain't nuthin' without the rhythm.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

I love keeping a good riff going, and not soloing endlessly in some crappy key. Rhythm baby!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

I chose Rythme...When i started to play, my friend who i was playing had been playing for 3 years already getting classes twice a week with the top teacher, so i had barely enough time to learn to play and learn the rythme parts. I ended up always been the Rythme player. I can lead..but not as much as i would like.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> I picked rhythm cuz that's the meat of the band. Going widdly-widdly-wee may sound cool, but the songs ain't nuthin' without the rhythm.



You got that right.....


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

There are many contexts where "rhythm" *IS* "lead". Ninety per cent of what my hero Steve Cropper does is unclassifiable as rhythm or lead. Listen to Hendrix playing the intro to Little Wing or Wait Til Tomorrow. Listen to almost anything by Marshall Crenshaw or Paul Westerberg. The lines between rhythm and lead are really blurred there. Or better yet, tell me if Tuck Andress plays lead or rhythm, cause I'll be damned if I know.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mhammer said:


> There are many contexts where "rhythm" *IS* "lead". Ninety per cent of what my hero Steve Cropper does is unclassifiable as rhythm or lead. Listen to Hendrix playing the intro to Little Wing or Wait Til Tomorrow. Listen to almost anything by Marshall Crenshaw or Paul Westerberg. The lines between rhythm and lead are really blurred there. Or better yet, tell me if Tuck Andress plays lead or rhythm, cause I'll be damned if I know.


I agree with you 100%. However, this is just a fun poll to try and get an idea as to the preferences of forum members.

Dave


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

greco said:


> I agree with you 100%. However, this is just a fun poll to try and get an idea as to the preferences of forum members.
> 
> Dave


In which case, rhythm it is, assuming we're not talking power trio.
I can pick mind-melting lines (though mostly confidence-shattering) on my own time, but sitting alone playing rhythm sucks. 

In contrast, trying to play leads with an unsupportive band is dismaying, while playing the right _kind_ of rhythm can push all other band members further and turn mundane songs into interesting ones. Don't forget that the "rhythm" player plays the rhythm. That not only means speed but how beats are emphasized.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

While I do a lot of noodling around when I play, I've always enjoyed playing chords--especially riffing along on rhythm parts, and that's how I always saw myself in a band. I'd like to do a solo here & there, but overall, I have never had the desire to be the main lead player in a band, but to be the rhythm player--so that's what I picked.

Nothing wrong with either choice though.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Rhythm...I have amused myself for 20 years with chord progressions...I enjoy this part of practice more than scales.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I didn't vote because I like both.

If it's protest the hero/between the buried and me kind of music, there are some sections where both guitars are playing the same thing - its the rhythm, but its a melody and so it would sound more like a lead.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

I chose rhythm. 
My preference would be to split the leads, like I do now in my band, but if it came down to being assigned a fulltime position, I would chose rhythm. I really don't like to be in the spotlight.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I don't know if I could choose!

One of my favourite collaborations is in a violin/guitar duo where my job is rhythm on swing, celtoid, old time, light classical, folk, and even some rock once in a rare while. I love it. It's very busy work with lots of reading and just as much stress and responsibility as my band mate, but it's a bit different than what's described for the poll.

In the country/rock band I do both lead and rhythm, plus lap steel, mandolin, and even some keys. No way would I settle for just lead or just rhythm guitar.

Sorry, can't answer the poll because I don't think I would take the job. I hate jobs that are that rigid. Even hypothetically I can't make up my mind.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

I allways have and allways will choose both!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Wow - so many backing musicians, somebody's gotta step up and justify the spandex.

Actually the past two or three projects I've joined as a rhythm player but ended in the forefront because the other player wouldn't step up or couldn't be bothered to learn the work.

Course' ............. I can't even spell rythym/rythmn/rithem without a dictionary sdsre


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I *do* like that phrase "justify the spandex".:smile: That's a keeper!:bow:


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

allthumbs56 said:


> Wow - so many backing musicians, somebody's gotta step up and justify the spandex.
> 
> Actually the past two or three projects I've joined as a rhythm player but ended in the forefront because the other player wouldn't step up or couldn't be bothered to learn the work.
> 
> Course' ............. I can't even spell rythym/rythmn/rithem without a dictionary sdsre


How about this for a metal band name? "Spandex Justice". Some friends of my wife's have a spoof metal band called "Brass Mantis". Repleat with stylized brass hued praying mantis logo! Here's the link.

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=59849845


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

I noted rhythm in my vote....but I'd describe myself more as an accompaniment player who shares in lead duties


----------



## happydude (Oct 15, 2007)

I picked lead, because if it's a world tour I want the spotlight to get the money, women, and fame. Having said that, my comfort level right now as a beginner would be rhythm.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

Rhythm. Malcolm Young is my god.


----------

